# Killifish hatching?



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

Has anyone had any experience with hatching killifish eggs? 

I purchased some on eBay (woo!) and have all the materials to make this succeed, but I don't want to muck anything up. I'm curious if any of you have experience raising killifish from egg?


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Last year, a BCA member named Scholz hatched out some eggs. They hatched beautifully. You can find his journal here by searching his name. You might even be able to send him an email. He is quite busy and I don't know if he comes here at the moment.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Neoh.

I would suggest calling "killifishkerry" at Fantasy Aquatics. Kerry didn't get his nickname for nothing !

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

here's a good 'how to' from my killie guru, GaryofMontreal "how I hatch killie eggs"


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

I saw that post from GaryofMontreal prior to posting this. It's a little vague, unfortunately.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Graham at Noah's Pet Ark on Broadway near MacDonald is a killifish expert and a member of the Killifish club. He's also always happy to help.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

How did the hatching go Neoh? Drew surprised me with a packet of these today from Thailand, I too don't want to muck it up!


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey guys 

Any update on hatching killifish eggs ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## driftwood (Aug 2, 2011)

What kind of killi eggs?
How you hatch them depends on the type of killi you have.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I just saw someone selling killifish eggs on eBay ! Eggs are for some beautifully species , I don't know the names ,but the pictures are really nice. I wonder if anyone had luck hatching these eggs!

If you search killifish , you could see them . 6 type 50 eggs for 14$ free shipping


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Here is the link : Killifish/ Mixed/ 6 Type /50 eggs+Artemia 20000 eggs | eBay


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

another person expert in killies is mark51.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thank you , I PMed him 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## noodles11114 (May 21, 2010)

what i learned in the sixties about killies on how to hatch them most species are different times because their ponds
dry up until their next rainfall this is also why they jump.
we used to use peat moss from vitacraft for them to lay their eggs on.
we then would wring the peat moss of water and place in a chip dip container and mark the date on thelid.
this would make all the eggs to hatch at the same time so hatched fry would eat the new hatching fry when put back into water
killie fish can lay eggs every day so you want them to hatch all a once
some hatch times
aphyosemion coeruleum blue gularis 4 to 5 weeks
australe lyretail 10 to 15 days
calliurum blue 12 to 16 days
gardneri blue 6 weeks
most common types lots of others

nothobranchius guentheri 2 monthes or more
melanospilus 3 to 4 weeks 
most of this species the eggs take long to hatch

cynolebias bellotti argentine pearl two to three monthes
nigripinnis black fin argentine pearl 3 to 6 weeks

epiplatys chaperi 14 days
sheeljuzhkoi 14 days 

hope this answers some of your questions i learned most of this from customers 1966
most eggs were sent from germany from aquarists who went on expedition to africa just to get new species
now lots of companies sell a kit with peat and dried eggs and call it quick fish because you just add water it also contains brine shrimp eggs to feed the fry


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I hope when they ship the eggs ,they note ,it is for what species and when they ready to hatch! 

Do you know any reliable source to buy eggs?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## driftwood (Aug 2, 2011)

I have purchased eggs from AquaBid.com - Sell or buy aquarium related equipment and fish in an auction format!
Have had very good luck with eggs from killicarl Delta BC - pillet France - jpj51 France - killifishblackforest Germany


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thank you...


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Does anyone know if it's ok to leave the eggs a few weeks past the hatch date if kept moist?


----------



## noodles11114 (May 21, 2010)

sure its okay as long as the eggs show no signs of fungus
in the wild they hatch when the rain comes
no rain for two more weeks they have to wait
bring on the rain

hope this answers everything for you
learned about killies 45 years ago from karl
i was just fifteen years old 
he was my first regular customer
i even bought his house in delta


----------

